# Zebra Danions



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I put three zebra danions in my 55 gallon. Thinking that they were going to cycle it when i found out that isnt enough i had already put them in. Now that my tank is cycled i want them out. But i can catch them with a net. Any ideas?


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

I did that with 4 feeder guppies and I just left them in and my fish ate them


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, see how they do with the big guys


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

haha what do the onions mean


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Make a nice fish stew?
Fish and onion rings?
:lol:


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

SLIGHTLY STOOPD....that cracked me up! The fact that it was just a picture and no words was perfect!!!

But......

I wonder if this is how they make those new red ones? :lol:


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Come to think of it....they have green ones too! :lol:


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

if anyone hasn't figured it out yet. the onion is because the OP titled the thread "zebra danions"


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

the new glofish are made by genetically altering the DNA to include some DNA from jelly fish which is what makes the glofish glow and when the breed they pass the gene on to the offspring


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yep...

I've got a tank full of the glofish in my bedroom. With blue moonlights at night, they glow just like stuff under a blacklight. I've got them in a column tank that's 5' tall by 14" wide. They're small size is perfect for the uniquely shaped tank. They've very hardy too.

It's the coolest thing when you put the blue moonlights on the fish become perfectly visible. It's like turning on a light switch within each fish.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

That was a pretty sad attempt at a joke IMHO.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

5' tall by 14" wide

that must be fun to gravel vacuum!

don't get a cory cat for that, certainly... they'd have a long swim to get a breath of water!

(yes i know this is the cichlid forum and we don't know what a cory cat is).

to make the joke forum-specific, how about a shellie in that tank?


----------



## fishIZneat (Jul 19, 2008)

> yes i know this is the cichlid forum and we don't know what a cory cat is


Bait ??

.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

If there are any big bang fans out there besides me I'd have to say the episode where sheldon invents the fish night-light with a super bright glow-in-the-dark fish is halarious.

To answer the OP's question, you can catch em with one of these made with the appropriate size.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fish_trap.php

but it probably isn't worth the effort, just see how long they survive you might be surprised. I have some giant danios I was using as dithers in my african tank. I wanted to change that tank to sa and never could catch them as they would just jump over our out of the net. I finally said you are on your own and put the SA/CA's in there. 2 of the 5 are still in there, I watch my Jags chase them for a while sometimes until they give up.


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

i was doing the same with some tetras. put four in four days ago and each day 1 died.. now im left empty.. lame


----------

